# Eye Fi - This is so cool!



## woodgraver (Jan 9, 2012)

I was just on lumberjocks and saw a link for a memory card that connects to your wireless network...no more having to take the card out of the camera and go through the process of downloading images, they get sent from the camera automatically.  I know, it isn't saving that much work...but it is cool enough that I bought one 

Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo and video uploads from your camera to your computer & the web. | Eye-Fi


----------



## BlackPearl (Jan 9, 2012)

I have one and it is okay at best, it uses a lot of the camera's battery and it is still very rough on the software side. 

I won mine in a contest at work and saw the posting on LJ and almost responded with, "if anyone wants one I will sell mine" 

My biggest problem with it is I am a wireless network geek and change my too often and the network changes between card usage. The card also sets up it's folder and stores the pictures there not where I would like them and I have not found a way to relocate the directory,


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have one of these also, and I agree with Cliff. It is very "glitchy" and really chews up the camera's battery.

I'm sure this technology will advance, but the current software is nowhere nearly as "cool" as it sounds.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea, I thought this sounded like a cool idea too, until I started looking into it and realized you needed to set up an FTP site on WiFi to receive the images (not something our paranoid IT department was too keen on me doing...) The cooler concept coming up is linking the cameras to bluetooth devices, allowing your camera to send the images to any bluetooth source (printers, IPad/IPod/IPhone/etc, computers, etc). This will make it more user friendly, allowing you to do it with just a portable device (laptop/tablet/etc) and not need a WiFi/Router/FTP software setup...


----------



## woodgraver (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting comments, I have only used it for a couple of days now...but it works exactly as described and there was a place in the software to change the download directory.  I didn't have to set up an FTP site, just 10 min to press a bunch of next buttons as it installed and configured itself.  As for battery life...I would not use this if I was out and about, just for taking pictures in my light tent and not having to deal with the memory card being in the computer when I get ready to shoot the next set of pens.  I'll see how it goes, but for now I'm a happy camper!


----------



## larryc (Jan 18, 2012)

The 4gb unit is on sale right now at woot.com  for $19.99 - wont last long.


----------



## ren-lathe (Jan 18, 2012)

You do not have to set up an ftp site if you have a wireless network. I have used one for years the images go straight to my lap top. I have it set up so that it sends the image & deletes from the card when done. Nothing leaves my network.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 16, 2012)

I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, but thought it was better than starting a new one...

I picked up one via Amazon - 8GB Pro X2  for $49
I love it!

Yes the software is made to be "user friendly" which some will find a bit limiting. But I was easily able to change the directory where the images are stored. In fact, it lets you set separate directories for JPG, RAW and VIDEO files. 

I don't know how the software was back in January, but as ren-lathe mentions you do not need a FTP site. You can use one if you want to (actually I do), as well as make them available publicly or privately on several picture hosts, and via the eye-fi website.

There's also direct to Android and iPhone/iPad options now.

The Pro X2 is a Class 6 card and is quite quick with my 14mp camera. By the time I walk back to my computer the image is there.  

I'm sure that the battery life will suffer, but then the card is an active transmitter... that's to be expected. 

Not having to take the card out of the camera, or even remove it from the tripod is well worth it to me.  I took tons of pictures last night. I'm working on getting the website up to date inventory wise for the holiday buying season.


----------



## moke (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a portrait studio, and thought it would be an awesome opportunity to have my images ready to view for Business portraits.  It is not great, as mentioned the software is aweful, and dependability spuratic at best.  I have heard there are a couple of other versions coming to the market soon though.


----------



## watch_art (Nov 16, 2012)

I just plug my computer into the laptop with a wire.  Downloads automagically to where I want it and then I edit the photos as normal...  No special cards or anyting.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 16, 2012)

For me table where I shoot to computer where I'd edit would be a cable length of upwards of 50ft... so that's not an option. 

As I mentioned, with the Eye-Fi my pictures also "automagically" download to where I want them, so I edit as usual. But I don't need wires, or remove the card, or anything else. The pictures just appear in my directories on my computer by the time I walk back to the computer.  And I'm not up to moving the computer into the other room as I do the shots. I'd rather be comfortable at my desk when I'm doing the editing.

I used it for hours during multiple sessions last night. Not a single failure... I'd suspect that would have more to do with WiFi placement, settings, etc. than anything else.  

The only thing I wish they'd do is a "user friendly" and "expert" mode to the software. It's easy enough to use, but I could do without the "easy" interface. (But then I'm a Unix programmer/SysAdmin... I'm used to command line tools and such.)

But for the $49.95 I spent, it's worth every dime plus more!


----------



## watch_art (Nov 16, 2012)

I shoot all over the place and put the camera next to my computer.  Is your camera fixed to one spot?


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 16, 2012)

I setup a photo tent on the table in the other room, and mount the camera to the tripod. So while I'm working on taking photos of dozens of pens... Yes, it's fixed to that one spot. Otherwise, I'd be taking off the tripod, removing the card, or moving the computer. None of those options are as convenient. I'll spend $50 as a one time charge every time to make my life easier...


----------

